# Breeding Guppies



## MrKrabs (Sep 28, 2012)

How long do you keep a male and female guppy together to breed, before returning male to the male only tank?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It's not about the time as much as it is about how many times he inseminates her with sperm. I'd leave them together for a couple days.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it all depends on how you want to do things..are you crossing varieties ? is there one particular male that you think is nicer than the other ?
if i remember correctly yo have 2 pairs of purple moscows... take the best male and put him in with the females for a week..remove him and start your countdown..if breeding was successful count about 25 days...they should drop soon..make sure there is plenty of fine leaves floating plants such as hornwort....lots and lots of it...


----------

